# النظام العالمي للمواصلات الجوالة gsm



## محمد أشرف 0 (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
هذا الموضوع هو الشرح بالتفصيل الممل عن النظام العالمي للمواصلات الجوالة GSM ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم وارجو التثبيت ,,,​ 
جي أس أم GSM Global System for Mobile أو النظام الموحد للاتصالات المتنقلة هو الجيل الثاني من نظم الاتصالات الرقمية الخليوية الذي بدأ التخطيط له سنة 1982وذلك مع تطور التقنية الرقمية والطلب المتزايد عليهاويمتاز هذا الجيل بسعة أو قدرة للنظام أعلى بعدة مرات من النظام التماثلي كما أنه يقدم ميزات خدماتية أكثر وبنوعية عالية الجودة وتكلفة منخفضة. وقد بدأت أوروبا العمل بهذا النظام سنة 1991 بعرض ترددي جديد وهو 900 MHz لخدمة الهاتف الخليوي.​ 

من أهم اهداف هذا النظام هي:

المقياس الموحد
التجول الدولي
تقنيات التشفير الرقمي
أجهزة بتكلفة منخفضة
الاستهلاك الكهربائي المنخفض
إرسال رقمي متعدد الوصول بتقسيم الزمن
يمكن تلخيص معالم تطور نظام ال "جي اس ام" بما يلي:

1982: تأسيس مجموعة الاتصالات الخلوية من قبل CEPT: Conférence Européenne des Administrations des Postes et des Télécommunications التي تتألف من 48 دولة أوروبية. كلفت المجموعة بتطوير نظام جديد للاتصالات.
1987: تم تحديد العناصر الضرورية للإرسال اللاسلكي
1989: اخذ معهد الاتصال الأوروبي على عاتقه مسؤولية مواصفات نظام ال GSM
1990: المرحلة الأولى - تثبيت مواصفات GSM 900
1991: تدشين أول شبكات ال GSM بواسطة شركة اريكسون في فنلندا
1992: تم تغيير اسم مجموعة الاتصالات الخلوية GSM إلى النظام الموحد للاتصالات المتحركة GSM لأسباب تسويقية.
2000: ارتفع عدد مشتركي الشبكة إلى 362 مليون مشترك في أكثر من 130 دولة
مواصفات ال GSM
نطاق الارسال من محطة الارسال الثابتة : 935 MHz - 960 MHz
نطاق الارسال من محطة الارسال المتنقلة: 890 MHz - 915 MHz
أقصى قدرة إرسال : 3-20 وات
عدد القنوات من النوع المزدوج (125 قناة)
عرض النطاق الترددي للقناة: 200 kHz
طريقة النقل: تعدد الوصول بتقسيمات الزمن
عدد المشتركين في الاطار الواحد : ثمانية لكل اطار 8/frame
طرق حماية الخطأ: تتم من خلال الترك البيني، تشفير القناة والقفز الترددي
أنواع قنوات نظام ال GSM

قبل التعرض لأنواع القنوات في نظام ال GSM لا بد من إعطاء فكرة عن اسلوب تعدد المسالك ومن ثم هيكلة القنوات في نظام ال GSM. بما ان الطيف الترددي اللاسلكي هو من الموارد المشتركة بين كل المشتركين فمن الضروري ايجاد طريقة لتقسيم سعة النطاق بين أكثر عدد من المشتركين. لذلك كان الاختيار على طريقة الدمج بين تعدد المسالك بالتقسيم الترددي FDMA والتقسيم الزمني TDMA حيث يشمل جزء التقسيم الترددي على تقسيم سعة النطاق التي عرضها 25 MHz إلى 124 حاملاً (carrier) تبعد عن بعضها بمقدار 200 kHz. ثم تقسم كل واحدة من هذه الترددات الحاملة تقسيماً زمنياً في حد ذاتها باستعمال اسلوب ال TDMA حيث يكون الجزء الزمني الأساسي في التقسيم الزمني يساوي 15/26 ms اي حوالي 577 µs ويسمى هذا الجزء الأساسي رشقة أو burst.
تكون مجموعة رشقات مع بعضها ما يسمى بالرتل وتكون مدته ثماني مرات الرشقة الواحدة أي 120/26 ms أو ما يعادل 4.615ms. ويكون هذا الرتل الجزء الأساسي لتعريق القناة المنطقية اما مدة الرشقة الواحدة فتمثل القناة الفيزيائية الواحدة عبر الرتل، وتعرف القناة بحسب رقم وموضع الرشقات التابعة لها.

وبصفة عامة يمكن تقسيم القناة إلى نوعين:
قنوات مكرسة : وهي عبارة عن قنوات تم تخصيصها للمحطة المتنقلة
قنوات مشتركة : وهي قنوات يمكن استعمالها من طرف المحطات في حالة الراحة
تشفير القناة 

تتم عملية تشفير القناة لضمان الحماية والخصوصية وللمساعدة في استقبال الارسال. ففي نظام ال GSM تدخل معلومات الكلام وهي مكونة من اجزاء تمثل عينات الكلام المشفرة لفترة 20ms لكل عينة. الجزء الأول يحتوي على 182bits وتعتبر الأهم والجزء الثاني يحتوي على 78bits. ويتم تشفير الجزء الأول بإضافة 4bits كذيل و 3 bit للتكافؤ. ثم يشفر الناتج وهو 189bits بواسطة ال encoding بمعدل 1/2 ليكون الناتج 387bits تضاف مرة أخرى للجزء الثاني 78bits الذي لم يشفر. ليكون الناتج النهائي 456bits تمثل عينة كلام مدتها 20ms

المجالات الترددية المستخدمة في نظام GSM

اسم النظام P-GSM , المواصفات::

900uplink: 890-915 MHz downlink: 935-960 MHz
طول الموجة: λ = 33 سم
عرض النطاق الترددي = 2x25MHz
المسافة المزدوجة = 45 MHz
الإشارة الحاملة = 200 kHz
معدل الارسال = 270.8kbps
عدد القنوات =125

اسم النظام E-GSM , المواصفات::

900uplink: 880-915 MHz downlink: 925-960 MHz
طول الموجة: λ = 33 سم
عرض النطاق الترددي = 2x35MHz
المسافة المزدوجة = 45 MHz
الإشارة الحاملة = 200 kHz
معدل الارسال = 270kbps
عدد القنوات =175

اسم النظام GSM 1800 , المواصفات ::

plink: 1710-1785 MHz downlink: 1805-1880 MHz
طول الموجة: λ = 17 سم
عرض النطاق الترددي = 75 MHz
المسافة المزدوجة = 95 MHz
الإشارة الحاملة = 200 kHz
معدل الارسال = 270kbps
عدد القنوات =373

اسم النظامGSM 1900,,,,,, المواصفات

uplink: 1850-1910 MHz downlink: 1930-1990 MHz
طول الموجة: λ = 16 سم
عرض النطاق الترددي = 60 MHz
المسافة المزدوجة = 80 MHz
الإشارة الحاملة = 200 kHz
معدل الارسال = 270kbps
عدد القنوات =300




أنتهى بحمد الله منتظر الردود و الأسئله ... وارجو التثبيت لآنه موضوع هام


----------



## عماد الكبير (16 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء استاذ وبارك الله فيك واين الردود ايها الاعضاء الكرام وموضوع جميل ونتظر المزيد........


----------



## المهندس م ح (22 يونيو 2010)

اشكركم يا اخوان


----------



## dandoon3 (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ....وشكرا


----------

